# Do I need to 'register' my marriage in Australia?



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

I am an Aussie married to a Brazilian (married and living in Brazil). We will start our application for Spouse Visa very soon, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if our marriage here needs to be registered in Australia - I thought it was an automatic type thing but if I am wrong - please help.
Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi cosbo,

I'm not too sure about registration of your mariage here being too automatic for whereas Immigration recognise overseas marriages and defacto relationships, it is the State governments that run Births, Deaths and Marriages registries and I'd suspect you would have to lodge a marriage certificate [if that is something provided for] with a registry in whatever state you'll reside in.

It should not be a problem for you to do it as some states/territory [Vic. Tas. and ACT] have passed legislation to allow not just full recognition of defacto relationships but for issuing of certificates akin to a marriage certificate.
If whatever state you decide on does not have provision in legislation for recognising/registering a marriage abroad, it ought to be something that could easily be fixed by arranging a second marriage ceremony here, something I've heard of and that allows your friends here to help you celebrate.

Best wishes for the move.


----------



## xdorota (Dec 1, 2009)

Dear Cosbo,
No, your overseas marriage does not need to be registered in any of the Australian States. It will be recognised by DIAC and everybody in Australia if it was a valid marriage in Brazil. There are only few exceptions to recognition of foreign marriages, such as same sex, marriage to a minor (less than 16yo), bigamous marriages (only first will be recognised), but if you are both in a traditional setting (both adults, opposite sex, married to each other and no-one else) you have nothing to worry about. You need to have your marriage cert translated into English and, if it is registered in Brazil, an extract of marriage record from the registry might also be required.
Good luck.
Dorota


----------



## ritu (Feb 20, 2009)

*marriage registration*

Hi Mates,
I am old member in this forum,How are you all.I married six months back and registered in India.But case officer asked to register in Australia.for my wife spouse visa processing.Please kindly tell me how to register my marriage in australia.How long will take time for getting marriage certificate.

Regards
ritu


----------



## edit2403 (Feb 9, 2012)

I got married overseas and never registered it in Australia. It quite clearly says on Australian government websites that a marriage recognized in a foreign country is also legally recognized in Australia (barring those circumstances mentioned by xdorota).


----------

